# Shostakovich Quartet #8 Please help with this question.



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi. I am not familiar with hardly any violin/viola pieces but I currently need a few notes (approx between 5-9) from Shostakovich Quartet #8 for a graphic thing I need to do (hard to describe.) I do NOT know his pieces but would appreciate if someone can help me find a small group of notes played by violin or viola that might be "recognizable" from that piece --- I watched moving score on youtube (link below) but having too much trouble. Hard to do when not too melodious!! I have attached a snapshot
i took of some notes (from youtube) that I think might be recognizable-Please let me know what you think. Here is a link to the score i saw of this piece on a youtube video at 6 minutes 
37 seconds. 



 )

THANK YOU


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

As Russian as you can get. Yeah, I'd say that's pretty recognizable.



carolineopera said:


> Hard to do when not too melodious!!


*cough*


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

There is the “DSCH” motif that runs through the piece...oops, that is only 4 notes


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you. That helps. However---one more thing...How important to include the signature and if so--I assume the naturals refer to NO sharps? (will not include) but then if I include the VIOLA CLEF, the 3 flats and these notes--it's kind of inaccurate ? What is your opinion. Probably doesn't matter, right. So, I can move over the viola clef and just include clef with the three flats? That's what i would like to do! OOPS--- i mean the bass clef!! The viola clef is not used with these notes.
SEE ATTACHED FILE


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually, one last thing (sorry for so many questions!), but since i would like to show the viola clef, perhaps can i could use these 4 notes which seem to be repeated MANY TIMES (!) where I only have to worry about 4 notes, the clef and the sharps. Would this choice be obviously from this piece (to a viola player who knows the piece)?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

carolineopera said:


> Thank you. That helps. However---one more thing...How important to include the signature and if so--I assume the naturals refer to NO sharps? (will not include) but then if I include the VIOLA CLEF, the 3 flats and these notes--it's kind of inaccurate ? What is your opinion. Probably doesn't matter, right. So, I can move over the viola clef and just include clef with the three flats? That's what i would like to do! OOPS--- i mean the bass clef!! The viola clef is not used with these notes.
> SEE ATTACHED FILE


Yes, it is essential to include the signature because without it some of the notes will be wrong. The five natural signs are there to cancel the sharps at the beginning of your excerpt, which is standard when changing key signatures.


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Wondering if, instead, I can use this new group of notes as "recognizable" to string players which has less notes but I see these VIOLA notes are repeated SEVERAL TIMES--the most recent attachment with the 4 notes?? Cant attach anything to a private message. Thank you so much for your help. I assume you are a string player


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

*first notes of Quartet No. 8*

attachment shows motif from Shastakovich Quartet No. 8 --beginning notes of piece


----------

